# Observation codes



## Beany011178 (Aug 7, 2008)

Can someone explain to me the 8 hour rule for Observation status?  I have a pt that was in the hospital for observation status on one day and then went home the next day.  She was there for more than 8 hours so that rules out 99218-99220 and she was admitted and discharged on different dates so that rules out 99234-99236.

Please help me!!!!!


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Aug 7, 2008)

I have never heard of the 8 hour rule for observation status. If the patient was observation one day and discharged the next i would use 99218-99220 for the first day and 99217 for the discharge. Where did you get this 8 hour rule from?


----------



## Treetoad (Aug 7, 2008)

I agree with Herbert.  Maybe someone out there knows about the 8 hour rule?


----------



## valariej (Sep 9, 2008)

CMS rule states:  

Pt must be in OBSV for a minimum of 8 hours on the same calendar date to bill for 99234-99236.  If the pt is admitted for less than 9 hours use the 99218-99220 codes.  NO discharge is billed in this case.


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok that makes sense. I wasn't thinking about on the same calendar date because the question was about 2 different days. So either way in this case you would bill 99218-99220 for the first day and 99217 for the second day.


----------

